# Does Anyone Know Something About Culinary Arts Academy In Cesar Ritz?



## candyfish (May 14, 2011)

I have learned English as my major for 3 years in university but I find that my real interest is baking&pastry，and I really hope that I could run my own bakery in the future.  It seems that Le Cordon Bleu in France is a good choice but it is really difficult for me to get hang of French in short time . Now I am considering the school Cesar Ritz which located in Switzerland because the classes are taught in  English.  Anyone have learned its Culinary Arts  Academy or know something about it? I am really really confused and need you help!


----------



## silvialee (Sep 27, 2011)

杨幂！


----------

